# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  3 Maanden niet meer ongesteld

## Bloempje91

Hoi hoii..

Ik had een vraagje ik ben nou vanaf mei niet meer ongesteld geweest en maak me een beetje zorgen. Ik bne niet aan de pil en ben nog nooit met iemand naar bed geweest dus zwanger kan ik niet zijn. Nu moet ik morgen naar de dokter voor zonne uitslag maar ik durf er niet zo over te beginnen. Ik heb een mannelijke huisarts en ben bang dat hij wil kijken of iets. Heeft iemand misschien ervaring hiermee? Moet ik het zeggen? Of moet ik me geen zorgen maken en komt het vanzelf wel weer terug?

Groetjes

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Bloempje,

Hoelang ben je al ongesteld? Als je namelijk nog in het eerste jaar van je menstruatie zit kan het vaak voorkomen dat het bijv een vol jaar duurt voordat je voor de 2e keer ongesteld wordt. Je geeft aan geen seks te hebben gehad dus een zwangerschap is uit te sluiten  :Wink:  Je kunt het hier trouwens best over hebben met je huisarts hoor. Meestal is daar geen kijken bij nodig, en zo wel? Maakt toch niet uit? Huisartsen komen dit soort problemen (en vaak nog erger) iedere dag tegen! Niets om je voor te schamen hoor meid! Gewoon vragen, misschien heeft hij nog nuttige tips voor je!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Bloempje91

Hee Sylvia,,

als eerste bedankt voor je reactie. Ik was 12 of 13 toen ik voor het eerst ongesteld werd en ben nu inmiddels al ruim een half jaar 18. Ben nettjes elke maand ongesteld geweest, soms een paar dagen eerder, soms wat later maar toch altijd werdt ik het.
Ik ga het morgen gewoon even vragen en dan plaats ik wel wat de dokter heeft gezecht.

Groetjes Roos.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Roos,

Het is idd slim om even te vragen, ik denk dat het bij jou wel komt doordat je misschien soms een beetje een onregelmatige menstruatie hebt (je wordt het niet iedere maand precies op dezelfde dag  :Wink: ) Dus misschien kan het daaraan liggen. Denk dat de huisarts je de Pil wel gaat voorstellen, deze zorgt er ook een beetje voor dat je menstruatie weer wat regelmatiger wordt!

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Bloempje,

Ben benieuwd of het gelukt is aan de dokter te vragen. Een onregelmatige ongesteldheid is heel normaal. Ik ben ook wel eens drie maanden niet ongesteld geweest en had gewoon te maken met examenstress. Toen alles weer normaal was, werd ik ook direct weer ongesteld.
Als je aan de pil gaat (wat ik je wel aanraad om ongewenste zwangerschap te voorkomen), wordt je menstruatie trouwens ook meteen regelmatig. Ook dan kan het bij stresssituaties nog wel eens uitblijven hoor.

----------


## Bloempje91

Hallo,

Ik ben gistere dus naar de dokter geweest en hij vroeg meteen of ik veel was afgevallen de laatste maanden *ik ben al niet zo heel dik* maar ik heb niet echt gemerkt dat mijn kleding losser zit ofzo maar hij zei dat dat het toch wel kon zijn en aangezien ik zeker weet dat ik niet zwanger kan zijn wachten we het rustig af tot september. Mocht het dan nog niet terug zijn dan wil hij meer onderzoeken.

Ik heb inderdaad de vorige maand veel stres gehad maar dat zou nu toch wel over moeten zijn?

Bedankt voor het reageren  :Smile: .

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Roos,

Fijn dat je met je huisarts gepraat hebt. Het komt idd ook voor dat bepaalde meisjes niet ongesteld meer worden door sterk ondergewicht, maar ik denk niet dat dit het geval is bij jou  :Wink:  

Van stress kun je soms ongemerkt ook gewoon nog last hebben hoor! Gewoon het idee loslaten en niet meer wachten op steeds die menstruatie. Je kunt bijv gaan denken: Ah lekker ff geen pijnmaandje  :Wink:  Vaak komt het dan vanzelf!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Sefi

Toen ik jouw leeftijd had ben ik ook eens een paar maanden niet ongesteld geworden. Ik weet niet waardoor het kwam, maar het is weer wel vanzelf goed gekomen.

----------


## Bloempje91

Nou mensen gistere avond was het dan zo ver. Het is gekomen! Natuurlijk had ik niks mee en alleen een inleg kruisje en de winkels waren al dicht.. Heel erg slim maar slimme moeder had wel een oplossing. 

Aan de ene kant ben ik heel erg blij maar aan de andere kant ga ik morgen een weekje naar centerparks en daar gaan we natuurlijk zwemmen! Nu denk je: Geen probleem toch ? Gewoon een tampon erin en klaar maar helaas was ik vorig jaar ook al ongesteld en zo'n tampon doet gewoon zo verschrikkelijk veel pijn :Frown: . Vanavond had ik ook weer geprobeerd maar het gaat gewoon niet. Mijn vriendin zei dat hij dan niet diep genoeg zit maar verder krijg ik hem niet. Dit is dus wel even balen, maar hopen dat het snel over is zodat ik toch nog even kan zwemmen!

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Bloempje,

Probeer je die nieuwe van OB mini? Die is erg glad en klein. Je moet deze erin doen als je op het toilet zit met 1 been op de toiletbril, dan kantelt de schede een beetje. Verder zo ver erin doen tot je niet meer kunt. Als je gaat staan moet je je tampon niet voelen, anders zit deze nog te laag. Succes!

----------


## Oki07

Heb je wel eens tampax mini met inbrenghuls geprobeerd? Ik bloed nooit zo erg en dan glijdt een tampon niet ver genoeg, maar die inbrenghuls is heel glad en dat lukt wel.

----------


## dotito

@Bloempje,

Wou je even laten dat ik dat probleem ook heb,en dat ik nl ook veel last ervaar van een tampon zelfs van een mini.
Hopelijk kom je tot een oplossing.

Groetjes Do

----------


## Bloempje91

Bedankt voor de reactie's ik heb inderdaad de mini's van OB gekocht en zittent op de bad rand *hihi* ging het heel goed  :Smile: . Hij moest inderdaat veel dieper dan ik vorig jaar gedaan heb, haha ik schrok er wel van maar gelukkig geen pijn gehad! Maar tocht maar liever maandverband :P.

----------

